# Iridium



## rizion (Jan 17, 2022)

I have 1 kg Iridium 99.99% purity to sell.
Do you know where can I find market please?


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi,
Shoot me a PM with the details.


----------



## rizion (Jan 23, 2022)

samuel-a said:


> Hi,
> Shoot me a PM with the details.


Hi dear Sam
I have Iridium metal powder with 99.99% purity.
My company can supply precious metals in wide rang and good price.
Let me know what do you want to know.
Keep in touch by WhatsApp (+989385520627) .
Best regards,
Amin


----------

